# Expensive new baits??



## shootisttx (Jan 1, 2009)

What is the benefit of using the new, really expensive crank and swim baits? I just can't see the need to use a bait that costs 10, 15, 25 dollars, except for use as a status symbol. 

Are they really that much more effective?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2009)

It all depends - some of those higher priced baits do run better, float more naturally, etc. I use Lobina Lures Rico and Rico Rio poppers - they run about $25.00 each. They absolutely do make a difference, much more hits and very few missed hook-ups.

https://www.lobinalures.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_10


Do you need top spend that much on a lure to catch fish - hell no. But on those days when, for whatever reason, the fish are finicky, some of that stuff does work just enough better to catch fish when nothing else will.

As far a status symbols, I take old senkos and other soft plastics and re-melt them. Call me cheap, but I spend less and catch more for the most part.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> ...As far a status symbols, I take old senkos and other soft plastics and re-melt them. Call me cheap, but I spend less and catch more for the most part.



I believe fishermen were doing "green" stuff way before being "Green" became the popular buzz word. Way to recycle Cap'n! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

I own one lure that I consider expensive. I paid $14 for it quite awhile ago, but have seen it for $11.49. I hardly use it and have never caught anything on it. I also replaced the original rear treble with the feathered treble. 

The XCalibur Xw6 Wakebait: 3/4oz, runs 0-1 foot.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> It all depends - some of those higher priced baits do run better, float more naturally, etc. I use Lobina Lures Rico and Rico Rio poppers - they run about $25.00 each. They absolutely do make a difference, much more hits and very few missed hook-ups.
> 
> https://www.lobinalures.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_10


  Best top water popper on the market hands down, this is probably one of the only expensive baits I throw consistently. I really dont mind paying around 22$ for one because the only way I would/could loose it is by my own negligence. As far as crankbaits go, there is a lot of good ones out there that are less than 10$, its all about finding a bait your confident with.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Swimbaits are usually worth the extra money (316 Baits are, but I don't know about that trout thing Jim posted up). They are handmade and look and swim better than cheaper imitations. I never have gotten into the Lucky Craft baits, but I hear they are worth it.

I always thought a popper was a popper, but it looks like I might have to give this Rico poppers a try..


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2009)

I own over 50 luckycraft lures... they sponsored my trail a few years back so I received a 25%discount on them. I thin the sammy is hands down the best walking bait out there. Their Crank baits are good also and when conditions are tough they come through
I only have a few swimbaits from Matt's lures and feel they are well worth the price.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree that sammy's are the best walk the dog bait on the market. The action is awesome and the finishes are super natural. I have caught tons of smallmouth jsut by letting it drift in the current motionless. I really like the pointers as well. With that being said, I do not own too many lucky crafts, rapalas and other less expensive lures work just as well most of the time. I mainly look for good deals on expensive lures, but often give in to the tackle monkey


----------



## jmb27 (Jan 13, 2009)

shootisttx said:


> What is the benefit of using the new, really expensive crank and swim baits? I just can't see the need to use a bait that costs 10, 15, 25 dollars, except for use as a status symbol.
> 
> Are they really that much more effective?



I think they are. I own plenty of hardbait lures that cost less than $10 that I've caught fish w/--in particular, I think that the Bandit line is really good for the price.

I like my Lucky Craft's much more. The reason isn't so much that they "outfish" other lures (even though my confidence in using them allows me to), it is that Lucky Craft's (and other brands, like Jackall and Sebile) are made w/better components.

Lucky Craft uses an injection mold into the plastic that allows it better durability when it hits a rock, stump, etc. Lucky Craft uses one of the best hooks right out of the box and an oval split ring. Further, Lucky Craft does not send out factory seconds. Their lures run true out of the box.

This doesn't mean that other lures won't catch fish or that you "need' dozens of LC's. I would suggest that you use a Lucky Craft Pointer as I feel that it is the best jerkbait ever made.

On swimbaits, keep in mind that the much higher cost for these is largely due to the production method--by hand as opposed to machine for most. I have caught nice fish on Matt's Lures and the Spro BBZ-1 4-inch swimbait.

Can't wait to throw the new Huddleston's that I picked up recently. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

jmb27 said:


> shootisttx said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to throw the new Huddleston's that I picked up recently. :wink:



The new 6 inch hollow one?


----------



## jmb27 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> jmb27 said:
> 
> 
> > shootisttx said:
> ...



Yep. I got two--ROF 12 and ROF 5 (the number being the amount of feet the lure will sink to on slack line in 10 seconds).

There were $14.99 a piece--I got the baby bass color. Looks like if I don't catch anything w/it, I can put it on the grill. :lol: 

The bait feels really solid--I don't think that it is hollow. No information given on the package or website, but I would estimate the weight between 2.5 to 3 ounces. My estimation is that it feels as solid as the Matt Lures Bluegill which is 2.4 oz., but the bait is longer.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the 8 inch trout. ROF-12

Now that is fun to throw all day. It would be better If I caught something with it......In time.

https://www.huddlestonstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6&HS=1


----------



## jmb27 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> I have the 8 inch trout. ROF-12
> 
> Now that is fun to throw all day. It would be better If I caught something with it......In time.
> 
> https://www.huddlestonstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6&HS=1



It definitely ain't a numbers game when fishing these big baits. :wink: 

I got a triple trout (baitmonkey told me not to look at the price tag :shock: ) in the fall and used it a couple of times--caught 2 fish that were about 13 inches. Got a chuckle from seeing a fish hit a lure that was nearly 2/3rds its size. :lol: 

Check out the Spro BBZ-1 (4 inch). Caught a few decent ones w/it (used it on two trips--one 4 lber and one 3+).

Maybe its just cabin fever since I tend to purchase more baits when I cannot go fishing. The 6" Hudds look like fish catchers to me.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 13, 2009)

jmb27 said:


> Maybe its just cabin fever since I tend to purchase more baits when I cannot go fishing.



I suffer from the same symptoms, winter seems to be when i buy all my tackle.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought i was the only one spending a bunch of money on new lures/gear this winter...


----------



## jmb27 (Jan 13, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I thought i was the only one spending a bunch of money on new lures/gear this winter...



My goal is to ebay some gear to reduce how much I have. In the past I've sold stuff that I don't use, only to see the baitmonkey find a way to fill up the basement closet (it's big) once again. :mrgreen: 

Maybe this time will be different... :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

I buy a ton myself. Its like woman with their shoes and pocketbooks. But fishing stuff is much better!


----------



## ctbass (Jan 13, 2009)

swim baits are deffienently worth the price. The new 4 inch spro bbz is my favorite. And as far as topwater goes I love the spro dawg. Its less expensive than a lucky craft sammy and in my opinion walks just as well


----------



## erau618 (Jan 19, 2009)

I couldn't justify spending more than $10 on a bait so I had to ask for the Spro BBZ-1 for Christmas. I now have 2 of them and can't wait to throw them. This is one of the baits that I may have to go swimming to get if it gets hung on something.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the contributions to this thread. It has been very informative. I found some Lucky Craft LV-100's on eBay (just to sort of ease into this) and am waiting for the weather to settle down a little so that I can get out and throw them.

I doubt that I will ever use an 8" swim bait, but it's tempting to get one just to see the look on my fishing buddy's face when I tie it on...lol.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got done watching an episode of fishing with Roland Martin, and I now want to blow some money on swimbaits. They were using the various spro swimbaits, which start at $19.99. I mostly bank fish, so for me to buy these and try them would be very risky. I could only imagine $20 breakoffs. Anyone using the spro swimbaits?


----------



## ctbass (Jan 20, 2009)

yea spro swimbaits are deffinetly the way to go and if you are afraid of using the 8inch bbz they just launched a 4inch which is much more practical and will get you more fish. Spro is really under rated the spro dawg is by far one of my favorite top water lures, it walks soooooo good


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 21, 2009)

I love Spro lures! The Aruka Shad is one of my go to lures. They had some closeouts of Spro lures on Tackle Warehouse. I bought 2 of the Viv40's. Anyone ever tried them?

My opinion on expensive lures is sometimes it pays off sometimes it dont. Some of my favorite lures are cheapies.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

Some of my favorite lures are the ones i find while fishing!

Found a jig hanging from a tree branch, tied it on and a cast later:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome jig, Looks a lot like a Berkley Lip Grip :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> Awesome jig, Looks a lot like a Berkley Lip Grip :lol:



:LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> I love Spro lures! The Aruka Shad is one of my go to lures. They had some closeouts of Spro lures on Tackle Warehouse. I bought 2 of the Viv40's. Anyone ever tried them?
> 
> My opinion on expensive lures is sometimes it pays off sometimes it dont. Some of my favorite lures are cheapies.



Havent tried the viv40s, but there fat crank 30s are awesome, and dont catch small fish. I had 3 five+ lb fish in one day throwing the shad colored fat30. I think i bought about 20 of them for spring.


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 24, 2009)

Well i got my Viv40's in today and they are huge!! 1 1/2 ounce 4" long lipless crankbait. One is a baby bass, the other a baby perch. We will see how they do. I didnt see the Viv20's (smaller) untill i had already ordered the big ones. I have my doubts on how well these will do here in IL considering the size of the lure.

By the way they were on closeout from TW and didnt have a description of size.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 24, 2009)

But tomorrow the fish might prefer a tighter faster action. Until fish talk and tell us what they prefer it's all just conjecture on our part.


----------

